# Been awhile



## bill ace 350 (Mar 7, 2020)

Quite some time since I made some bacon.

Picked up some decent looking belly at the commissary. 

Mixed up a gallon of Pops Brine.

Have a question- I want a spicy flavor, a little heat.

I normally put a heavy coat of coarse ground black pepper and crushed red pepper prior to cold smoking. 

What I want to try is adding something to the brine.

Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 8, 2020)

Changed my mind. 

Used Morton TQ and brown sugar on the pieces.

Will use the brine for some Canadian Baco. 

I'll think of some things to sprinkle on when they're forming the pellicle. 

I have 4 - 2.5 pound pieces.

Was thinking I'd thin some maple syrup with some Military Special and a little hot sauce and brush it on before smoking.


----------

